# Unable to register and connect to SQL SERVER



## Muideen (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been trying to connect an instance of SQL SERVER running on another computer on the same network with mine, but it gives this message
*"A connection could not be established to [COMPUTER NAME/SQL Server instance] 
Reason: SQL Server does not exist or access denied. ConnectionOpen(Connect()... Please verify SQL Server is running and check SQL server registration properties (by right clicking the [COMPUTER NAME/SQL Server instance] node and try again"*.
I keep getting this error even though I type the correct sa login credentials for the remote SQL SERVER instance. Every other computer on the network are able to successfully connect to that particular instance.

I am able to register other instances and connect to them successfully, and the more painful part is that whenever I deploy a web app and try to reference that instance of SQL Server, the app crashes, with this error message. *

"An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server. When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server)"

*When i try to run the same app on other systems without changing the connection string, the app runs without crashing.

This is really giving me serious concerns, as i have been on this for sometime now and i am running out of time.

I am running on windows vista and SQL SERVER 2000

I will really appreciate anyone's contribution.

PLEASE HELP
*
*


----------



## jdean (Jan 20, 2002)

Here's a blog entry from a Microsoft person, perhaps it will help:

http://blogs.msdn.com/sql_protocols...ould-not-open-a-connection-to-sql-server.aspx


----------



## Muideen (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks, i am browsing the link now


----------

